
This CNET page weighs 131 MB - ericras
https://twitter.com/addyosmani/status/793197147713773568
======
pyrophane
Does anyone really like these heavily designed "article experiences?" It seems
like lots of online publishers have decided that no one has the attention span
to read anything longer than a few paragraphs unless it is dressed up like
this. Maybe they are right.

